# Francis Coquelin



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Francis Coquelin (Laval, 13 maggio 1991) è un calciatore francese, centrocampista dell'Arsenal.

Questo ragazzo mi ha stupito incredibilmente. Prima era solamente un comprimario, uno dei tanti giovani allo sbaraglio, dalle belle speranze, discontinui, senza un'identità ben precisa. Non si era capito, difatti, neanche che ruolo avesse ed era stato spedito in prestito, senza alcuna aspettativa. Ma da quando è tornato per via dell'infortunio di Ramsey ha avuto un'evoluzione mostruosa, al punto da ribaltare il pregresso. Ha trovato la sua collocazione divenendo un mediano dinamico, veloce e forte, riuscendo ad essere mostruoso sia offensivamente che difensivamente. Le statistiche parlano per lui; in quasi tutte le partite ha completato almeno l'85% di passaggi ed è ad oggi il calciatore ad aver recuperato più palloni in Premier League. E' diventato così utile da essere più indispensabile di Ramsey. Mi ha stupito davvero tanto. Difatti ha avuto una continuità pazzesca, più di Aaron sicuramente, pur essendo meno mediatico. Ormai penso che la linea a 2 di centrocampo sia apposto così. Ecco perché penso che l'eventuale arrivo di William Carvalho sia solo un intralcio. Quando sento elogiare De Jong per gli stessi motivi e poi vedo Coquelin ogni settimana mi viene più che da sorridere. Trasformazione stratosferica. Wenger ha creato l'ennesimo talentino made in Arsenal, ci ha visto davvero lungo. Speriamo si riconfermi su questi livelli l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

Nulla da aggiungere, sono d'accordo in toto, piuttosto... come si farà quando tornerà Wilshere?


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2015)

Ma come si pronuncia il cognome? Una cosa che ancora non ho capito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma come si pronuncia il cognome? Una cosa che ancora non ho capito


Coclàn


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nulla da aggiungere, sono d'accordo in toto, piuttosto... come si farà quando tornerà Wilshere?



Sarà un bel problema. A mio avviso Wilshere ha deluso molto le aspettative. Cioè sì, grande tecnica, ma carenze di fisico e continuità tremende. Per di più non dà il minimo equilibrio davanti alla difesa. Tanti contropiedi li abbiamo subiti per colpa sua, ma anche sorpassi a livello del gioco. Non ha grande interdizione e a volte non sa cosa fare col pallone. Per me è un misto tra il centrocampista centrale vero ed il trequartista, ma è molto, molto più offensivo. Difatti il suo ruolo ormai è sulla trequarti, secondo me. Ma arrivasse un'offerta tra i 30 e i 40 mln lo regalerei col fiocchetto.


----------

